

Simplicity & Complexity: the blog of the Santa Fe Institute - TriinT
http://blog.santafe.edu

======
lucifer
[http://www.santafe.edu/research/publications/bookinforev/al1...](http://www.santafe.edu/research/publications/bookinforev/al1summary.php)

[http://www.santafe.edu/research/publications/bookinforev/al2...](http://www.santafe.edu/research/publications/bookinforev/al2summary.php)

[http://www.amazon.com/Origins-Order-Self-Organization-
Select...](http://www.amazon.com/Origins-Order-Self-Organization-Selection-
Evolution/dp/0195079515/ref=pd_sim_b_2)

